# Two Dagger Torrent 10.0 sit-on-top whitewater kayaks



## scottmengel (May 1, 2015)

We are selling our like-new Torrent whitewater kayaks - two of them, $575 each. We fell in love with these types of boats during an Outward Bound trip on the Yampa and San Juan Rivers, but have only been able to use them two times since we purchased a couple of years ago. We are now helping to raise three toddler grandboys, so are investing more in rafts (that can carry a boatload of gear!) in the near future! These boats are stable and nimble up to Class III rapids. They have a few very cosmetic scratches - but are otherwise brand new. Thigh straps, built in drain holes, and just tons of fun are built-in. Theoretically, you can buy them for $679 plus shipping - though actually finding them in stock is nearly impossible. More specs here: Torrent 10.0


----------



## Spencer g (Aug 9, 2020)

Are these still for sale? Is so, where are you located and will you sell one or are they a package?
thanks


----------



## scottmengel (May 1, 2015)

Hi Spencer,
We're in Castle Rock, CO - and they are still for sale. I'd love to sell them both, but will certainly part with just one if needed. Thanks.


----------



## Spencer g (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks, the picture gave me a clue but was hoping you were closer. Too far for pick up.


----------



## scottmengel (May 1, 2015)

Hi Spencer - just sold one tonight, but still have one more. Where are you located? Happy to consider meeting if the distances make sense.


----------



## Spencer g (Aug 9, 2020)

I would love it if I had the time to drive halfway to CO. I am in Richmond, Va. I am sure the other will go soon. Thanks for reaching back out.


----------

